# Gr ch 'pr' lar-san scarlet o'hara ukc



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

Can ne one poi t me in direction of a pup off this line I love the look of this dog and if this is out of line then I apologize now and understand


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Caragan Kennels in WA state produces some phenomenal Lar San dogs. I don't know if they're off that dog directly but her red dogs have that similar look about them.


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes they have awesome dogs I have contacted her just recently waiting on reply unfortunately I'm on east coast


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Her dogs are all over the world so I know she will ship to the right home. Good luck on your search!


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

Ne one else know ne thing doesn't have to be directly off this dog just looking for this breed just fell in love with this one thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lar san... essentially OFRN AST ... 

Hemphill, Wallace, Heinzl, Clouse... all mixed together with sliver of old staff here and there and over bred for looks not performance. Chief has a straight shot of AST in him and he was in better condition than any of that lar san stuff. I had my hands on some lar san back in 2000. Its OFRN but it aint performance like Morgan, Norrod or Shumards for example. Im sure they got some kinda ability with all that herritage but they've been bred for looks which in simply is AST just not by AKC standards


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Matrix kennel run that blood alot. They not ussually the ones to sell dog but here the web site.
Matrix Kennels: American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Matrix kennel run that blood alot. They not ussually the ones to sell dog but here the web site.
> Matrix Kennels: American Pit Bull Terriers


Good post! Also great dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome dogs not my taste but if that was my goal I d have one or two


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Awesome dogs not my taste but if that was my goal I d have one or two


I seen one or two I might feed, up:


> if that was my goal,


 I'd have to agree with this statement.....


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

Y so many bash the looks of a dog in my humble opinion caragan and lar sans are amazing looking animals that have proven to be ukc top producing males/female y hate just cuz its not what u like isn't that the most talked about kennel club in the world and not to step on ne ones toes but I asked for help not to be bashed for what I look for in a dog and want to spend my money feeding as you say


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks rudy


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

The guys and gals really have acomplished a lot with their dogs really nice kennel


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

And to you carriana I'm sorry left you out thaks for your input


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

PCPits said:


> The guys and gals really have acomplished a lot with their dogs really nice kennel


YEs they do and they expect the same from any one that take some of their stock. To me if that is the kind of dog you want and that is what you wanna do title dogs in all fronts that is where you look for this blood.

Good luck in your search...


----------



## PCPits (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks again Rudy they really are exceptional animals


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Lar-San dogs are pretty much APBT/AmStaff's or UKC dogs. Great dogs though, absolute beauties!


----------

